# Smoked Northern Pike ??



## 9manfan

Wondering if anyone has a recipe for the brine and smoking of northern pike, thanks,,,,,


----------



## spitfire_er

We use to smoke tons of northern. If I recall correctly, a recipe that came from my grandpa was we would get a salt and water solution mixed together till an egg floated... soak for a day or two. then throw them on the smoker for 3-5 hours... or whenever they get done.

Always turned out really good.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Two cups of salt, one cup brown sugar per gallon of water. Bring water to a boil and then cool before pouring over meat. Other spices can be added at this time as well to your taste. Some people use pickling spice,Cinnamon garlic juice etc... Brine time will depend upon your taste as well as how meat is prepared. When smoking white fish or suckers where they are left whole I will brine them for at least two days keeping it in the fridge. For split fish with skin on I will brine them only 24 hours at the most.

I scale my pike and like them between 3-6lb in size. Dip them in hot water from the tap and scape them to remove all the slime. Then fillet them leaving the skin attached and remove the white from the stomach. Then smoke them at 180 degrees until bones will pull out of the fish. Two to three hours is about average time.

Have been doing this for years using this method with great results. I use the same brine for salmon as well!

I like light smoke type wood for fish such as apple or cherry or even white oak that is dry and all bark is removed. I avoid if possible any pieces of wood with knots in them as they contain creosote which can leave a bitter taste on the fish.

One other thing for smaller pike I will scale and scrape them and remove the guts and head and front lower fins. Brine for at least a day and smoke them until the bones will pull out. Since the bones are fine it makes preping for eating easier!


----------



## 9manfan

Thanks for the info, much appreciated,,,,,


----------

